# When did gun season start???



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, I know the official start was yesterday, but there has been non stop shooting since Friday morning around my area. Must be some late night "target" shooters as well, because there were plenty of shots taking place right at dark. I can't wait for January when things calm down again. Good luck to all you legal hunters out there.

Lg_mouth


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

They are just sighting in their weapons.

Just so happens a deer was passing by and got in the way.

Some yoyo opened fire about 200 yards from me yesterday AM about 45 minutes before sunrise.

I was settled in my spot, gun in the case, and had not even thought about loading yet.

...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Saturday night I went out bow hunting and about as I was climbing down from my stand which would put it at around 5:30 I heard three shots within a minute or so of each other on the bordering property. I tried to convince myself that they were probably sighting their gun in for low light shots. As I was walking in I saw them across the field with a truck pulled out to the edge of the woods. It was too far away to see what they were doing but they were doing something in front of the truck with the headlights. It looked very suspicious to me but I have no way of proving anything so it is just their conscience that they have to deal with.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

The last thing I want to do is confront some armed "mountain-hill-type person" poaching but.

The ODNR could have a web-site where we could report, general gps locations, time, number of shots heard, whether shots were from rifles, license numbers of vehicles in vicinity etc. Their computers could do some sorting out, (profiling), and predicting because it is only going to get worse for those who get away with it once.

These deer are not being reported so are probably being butchered in garages, leaving traces in pickup trucks or on the ground which could lead to citations.
...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

> The last thing I want to do is confront some armed "mountain-hill-type person" poaching but.



most of the time its the city slick types who dont have everday to hunt.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> most of the time its the city slick types who dont have everday to hunt.


I'll second that!! I never heard any after hours shots in my neck of the woods until Sunday night when the urban army started showing up.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I heard three shots around my house last night at 7:12 p.m. I believe that was a little past shooting light! 

Lg_mouth


----------

